# What are YOUR signposts of impendingn labor?



## its_our_family (Sep 8, 2002)

I was induced with my son after way too many days of prodomal/false labor. So, I'm not really sure what I would have felt like before hand.

Right now I'm at this point where I cannot scrape myself up off the couch or rocking chair to get a drink of water! I am so tired. I went through horrid insomnia from about 30 weeks to about 34 weeks. From 34 weeks to 35 week I felt awesome! From 35-36 weeks I have felt horrible! I'm dealing with false labor already. But if I lay down my stomach hurts. If I sit up my back hurts. I'm sleeping great. As soon as my head hits the pillow I'm out and my son is allowing me to sleep. So, I'm sleeping around 10 hours at night and I still want to sleep all day! (I never experienced this with my son. With him I never got out of the insomnia stage.)

I'm also becoming an emotional mess! I am just ready for baby to get here. Then all the worries about delivery are gone and the worries about how things are going to be after. Once he is here the wondering is over and I am very ready for that. But then I saat in the floor last night giving ds a bath and bawled my eyes out because our family of 3 is almost gone and I'm not sure how I feel about it.

I'm also getting really really nervous about labor and birthing. I'm ready but scared stiff and excited all at the same time!

What things did your body do (and emotions) the weeks/days before labor actually started? (I LOVE hearing stories!!!







)


----------



## Caroline248 (Nov 22, 2003)

With all my labors...I thought I was ready for weeks. But the day before the actual day...On all three I thought "I can't take this another day.." but I really meant it. I cried all day....I wouldn't get off the couch...I was the lowest I had been the whole pregnancy. Each time, went into labor that night....

Caroline


----------



## Mummoth (Oct 30, 2003)

I'm a bit worried that I might not know when I go into labour this time, if it doesn't happen like it did with my son. I felt fit & active, and was enjoying being pregnant right up until the end. I started losing my plug at bedtime one night when I was 38 weeks pregnant. I knew it could happen as early as 4 weeks before the birth, so I just went to bed.

My husbands' alarm clock went off at about 5am, playing Today (is the greatest day I've ever known) by Smashing Pumpkins. I mumbled something to my husband about that should be the song that wakes me up on the day the baby comes, and he responded that what would be the chances of that song coming on AGAIN at 5am two weeks from now?

I was in the habit of getting up with my husband, putting on coffee & having breakfast with him (I was often starving & couldn't get back to sleep until I had eaten) He left for work at about 6 am. Usually, I'd go back to bed, but for some reason, I decided to vaccuume instead. I tidied the kitchen & did some laundry. At about 8am, it started to sink in that I was behaving a bit unusually, but it took me another hour to make myself STOP CLEANING, and go back to bed.

At 12:15pm, I woke up, and started to get out of bed. I felt a little trickle (TMI?) and thought that I must be losing more of my plug. I stood up to go to the bathroom & SPLOOOOOOOSH!! my water broke. I was genuinely suprised. I had counted on going past my due date! I called my midwife, and my mom (she rushed over) My husbands' cell phone wasn't working, so I paged everyone at his work (construction site)

I had Roland at about 9:15pm that night. I really hope my water breaks like that again this time, because I don't think I'll clue in unless it does.


----------



## Jennifer H (Jan 19, 2003)

Both of mine were born at 41 weeks and so my mood was all about being feisty to fight the doctors if they wanted to induce just because of dates. I'd end up in tears just thinking about it sometimes.

Physically I was tired for a couple of weeks before, but not sure if that was a labor sign or just a sign of being in a different bigger body and naturally tired.

The day before I went into labor I felt like I was coming down with the flu, tired, achy and RESTLESS. All I wanted to do was sit down, but I was too anxious to sit for long. I'd try to work on a project, but couldn't. Reading was torture. I finally retreated to the TV and let the mind numbing take over. About 8-10 hours before I went into labor with each of them I had some bloody show.

Not sure if it was contractions that woke me during the night or if I just had to pee. If they were contractions I was able to sleep in between. Once they were strong enough to keep me awake my babies were born a few hours later (7.5 hours with the first and 4.5 with the second).


----------



## USAmma (Nov 29, 2001)

Megan, your labor sounds a lot like mine with dd. 3 weeks of "false" labor before finally boom! it hit me so fast and was very intense and short. I'm starting that up again and my belly is also very sore and I'm tired. Hoping to keep baby in for about 10 more days though, until I'm 36 weeks. Then I'm going to try some things to get the show on the road.

With me I had already lost my plug weeks earlier, had my membranes stripped twice, and several episodes of false labor. There was no warning when real labor hit. It was just like in the movies. The cx just came on very suddenly and were close together and I couldn't talk through them.

What finally got me into labor was when I came home from triage (again) with a sleeping pill in my purse that they said to take and 2 cm dilated (as I had been for weeks). I didn't take it but instead started squatting really low down every cx I had. I could feel so much pressure down there and I wanted it so my cervix would stretch out and labor would start. I walked and squatted. Then just as I was about to give up the labor came on and back we went to triage where I was admitted at 4 cm and in full blown labor. I really think it was the squatting during cx that did it.

Good luck! Hope it happens for you soon!

Darshani

edited to add: I've been taking Tylenol PM to help me get a good nights sleep with the cx going on, and it also makes my belly less sore.


----------



## its_our_family (Sep 8, 2002)

THE FLU!!! That is how I feel right now. I was up and about today and I noticed that my butt and low back are extremely sore! I have about an hour of contrax 3 minutes apart and then nothing for a few hours. Then it all starts over. I have also taken 3 45 minute naps and I NEVER nap. I normally can't sleep during the day. Ds has been under the weather so he has "let" me sleep.

I experienced false labor with my son but not like this.

I guess in a couple weeks I'll know what lead up to my labor!!

Darshani--Good luck keeping labor off! How are you going to try and get things going??


----------



## USAmma (Nov 29, 2001)

Quote:

Darshani--Good luck keeping labor off! How are you going to try and get things going??
Probably try flaxseed and epo orally, lots of sex (after all we've been deprived since 23 weeks! lol!), walking, and squatting.

Hope you are feeling better soon. Sounds like baby might be posterior. Are you doing the puppy dog pose? My baby occasionally gets posterior and this turns her right around in minutes. (Of course she's smaller than your baby is and moves around more still). I get on all fours, then put my rear up in the air, and lower my chest to the floor. Sit like that for about 2 min. then to the cat stretch back and forth.

Try crawling around a lot too. Sounds crazy but I heard it works. And also, when you lie down on your side, make sure your lower leg is straight and your upper leg is bent with a pillow under it. Keeps your back straight so baby is more apt to turn anterior.

Darshani
(sorry for the unsolicited advice- I just saw my friend have a 10 pound posterior baby and just want to spread the word about optimal positioning)


----------



## its_our_family (Sep 8, 2002)

It isn't unsolicited!! I'll take any advice I can on posterior babes! Ds was that way and is one of the things they are "blaming" my ftp on.

I've been doing what I can to keep him anterior and i think he is most of the time. I had horrid backlabor with ds and i really want to avoid it this time. But I've had several episodes that that is what it feels like!

Flaxseed?? What does that do? I'm taking 1500mg of EPO orally. I was thinking of starting it vag at 37 weeks. I'm starting to dilate already









Sex...HURTS!! I'm in the mood but it burns so bad it isn't worth it! Dh is going to take me on evening motorcycle rides when I get farther along. And he drives a lowered ford probe which always kicks in contrax for me!

I'm going to go stretch.....flip baby flip!!

He is fighting with me right now....man this kid hurts!! I think he is going to break through. My tummy is so tight I can't hardly move!


----------



## USAmma (Nov 29, 2001)

Awww . . you sound so miserable! Well you can't be pg forever, so there IS light at the end of the tunnel. Hope it happens fast for you!

Flax seed oil will soften the cervix too (one reason that I've read not to take it until you are ready to deliver), and it's great for nursing moms and to prevent or soften PPD. Prevents plugged ducts. I discovered it when pumping for my dd after 4 cases of mastitis. Ouch!

Darshani


----------



## Kim (Nov 19, 2001)

I had no major signs of impending labor until birth day. At 37 weeks I had dilated 2 cm, but was feeling energetic and enjoying pg right up until the big day.

We had Mexican food the night before (I cannot count the number of mama's I know that had spicy food the day before labor started!). My water ruptured and I lost my mucus plug during hard labor.

Dd was born on her due date.


----------



## bebe luna (Nov 20, 2001)

I had no signs of impending labor until thever early morning of the day I had ds...
40 weeks, on ds's EDD~
At about 4 AM I woke and had loose bowels. Then I just couldn't fall back asleep. At about 6 AM I drew a bath and got in. I began having mild contractions about 15 minutes apart (I never had Braxton Hicks before).
After the bath I had some breakfast and tea. Appetitte seemed normal. Contractions continued at 15 min apart for a couple hours.
I had dh do some moxa to my hips.
I called my doula (also my aunt) who brought me some tea (red raspberry, blue cohosh, valerian, ladys mantle, and some other herbs for laboring). I had a cup.
Went for a walk.
After my walk my contractions changed to being about 10 minutes apart.
At about 1 PM I called my midwife. She said to come in when they were 8 minutes apart or less.
At about 3 PM we headed to the hospital (30 minute drive, plus parking).
At about 4 PM she checked my cervix~ only dilated to 3 cm.
I drank more tea, went for a walk.
5 PM midwife checked cervix again~ still just 3 cm. Contractions were about 6-8 minutes apart.
I put on my acu-magnets to some specific acupuncture/shiatsu points, went for another walk, stimulated the magnets w/ pressure...
About 30 minutes later I began feeling cold and shaky, back pain, some nausea...
6:50 midwife checked my cervix~ 9 cm!!
Filled birthing tub, got in, waters broke in tub, ds was born at 7:29 PM

Other than the waking at 4 AM and having loose bowels & some insomnia, I never had any other major signs...
No consistant BH's, no back pain, no nausea, no food aversions or cravings, never noticed losing mu mucous plug, waters didn't break until just before ds was born...
Everyone is so different!


----------



## MamaOui (Aug 9, 2002)

Quote:

THE FLU!!! That is how I feel right now. I was up and about today and I noticed that my butt and low back are extremely sore! I have about an hour of contrax 3 minutes apart and then nothing for a few hours. Then it all starts over.
I don't know whether this will be encouraging or discouraging, but...with ds#2 that's how I felt/ what happened for a month. He arrived 5 days before my EDD (he was not posterior and I VBACed him). It's happening again this time.

I try to just go with it and distract myself. I am now 37 weeks pregnant and I'm grouchy. I was at a bookstore last night by myself having regular somewhat painful contractions. When I went to pay for my books, my contractions were so noticable that I forgot what I was doing and spilled my change all over the counter.:LOL They lasted for a few hours.

Try to remember that this is your body's way of getting ready for your labor. Your body is working for you and is slowly getting you ready for the big day.







That is what I am trying to remember so I don't bite my poor dh's head off.





































Maybe I should go







to try to take my mind off of everything.


----------



## its_our_family (Sep 8, 2002)

i had contractions in my back all night...fun stuff! I tried the streching you told me about (i had done it awhile back but had forgotten about it). Anyway, All it did was make me very very crampy and nauseated!

Today I have contractions from 3 minutes apart to 30 minutes apart and all in between. They seem to cycle from far away to close together and then start all over again.

I think I'm getting good and warmed up! Today all I can think about is getting the house clean and my bag packed.

I've painted my toenails and shaved my legs so I feel good to go in that aspect!


----------



## MamaOui (Aug 9, 2002)

Quote:

I think I'm getting good and warmed up! Today all I can think about is getting the house clean and my bag packed.
I cleaned the house today and packed my bag.







I am also thinking about every meal that I eat in terms of having to tell a midwife when I last ate and what I had. I ate well today, so now would be a good time for labor to start.:LOL

I have also been taking 1500 mg of EPO orally and I started taking it vaginally as well.

IOF, how about an herbal heating pad for your back?


----------



## its_our_family (Sep 8, 2002)

I have a heat pack but haven;t thought of using it









Dh was very impressed when he saw my toenails painted! I have to admit I was also impressed









I think my body is gearing up but it is waiting until I feel ready mentally and emotionally. I think after I get the house clean and such I will feel like I can have this baby. right now I'm too preoccupied with getting things done!


----------

